# HA HA HA!!



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I went to look at the Hollybelle site, and they had a link to MO....and i saw that i was able to read the posts and stuff. Their site had a server failure!! thats so funny. they deserve it


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Yesterday I was lurking at MO and the moderator had put a message for everyone to repost their messages again. and he had a list of all the topics that were in discussion....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

OH, and i also saw that a lot of the topics on there are EXACT to whats on here!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, i saw that too! yeah, im sure hes trying to make it look 'cool' or something. he wants more people to notice his site. he should just give up. we all know that everyone will eventually go on spoiledmaltese


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw that too. I can't believe I used to post there!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, curiosity killed the cat and I went to MO a couple days ago and Mr. Pomposity has Banned and Restricted Pico's Parent! 

When I posted here that I had been warned and had no clue as to why and decided just not to return to MO I had not been Banned or Restricted at that time. Evidently Mr. Big Ego reads SM and didn't like that so banned me in case I tried to return. Big Deal!









I guess he just can't take it when someone bans HIM before he can ban them.









I did notice that there were few of the old-timers posting. I saw a lot of new names. Or maybe those were the "banned" posting under new names! He sure needs some sales training because if he is trying to build his site, he's going about it a very screwy way. Running customers off is NOT the way!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I just love the nice, warm enviornment here, I don't feel like I have to be a Maltese expert or a snob to be allowed to post.

That made me smile!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think the rude posters are his friends or people who he's known online for a long time. i dont know _why_ they're so special though. lol.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

doctorcathy, you know the old saying, "birds of a feather" well, there is your answer..........


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've noticed that too Nichole. <_<


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Well think about it, they know you come here and they want to make sure to make you feel even more unwelcomed to the sight. I don't even wate my time anymore trying to get over there. This sight is a 380 degree turn from that place. 

Oh well...................


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I know what you all mean by the rude nature of everyone at MO. Some there are very sweet but others act like they are "holier than thou"








I don't understand how you can be banned from their site for posting on this one? Does Jay block your IP address or what? Isn't his job to monitor his OWN website?
I just don't get it...I'm studying to be a child psychologist.....maybe he had a rough childhoo?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I think the problem is he hasn't LEFT his childhood yet, not after his little round over here a bit ago.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well said, Nichole!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

now im curious, what does he say??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, im totally banned from the site. i cant read anything!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh my gosh. jay is really an idiot. and the people who post there are even more stupid! ugh!! i guess i'm glad i cant go to that site anymore---i'd just be pissed all the time.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole, i got the email. i really hate how people try to kiss his butt. and he thinks he knows everything. ugh! and i thought on MO you cant type in UPPERCASE. he's such a hypocrite!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember reading a post on this website about how the poster ( <_< ) had posted a message on MO disagreeing with Jay. By the time Jay posted it it was completely reworded and no longer disagreed with him. When I read some of the posts on MO that are apoligizing to him I always wonder if that is what the person actually posted. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just on MO read some of the post and I noticed that Jay posted a message:
"Very soon we will enable the 'photo in profile option'. You may add 1 photo.
That one photo may be:
Yourself
Your Maltese(s)
Yourself with your Maltese(s)

Complete instructions will be given when we turn this option on. Just giving everyone a "heads-up" so you can start looking for a nice photo to add to your profile.

Watch this topic for further updates"

Is it just me or is MO starting to look at lot like SM? <_< Next thing you will know Jay will be adding at Photo Gallery and then putting the post into categories. :lol: That guy is such a control freak. He can not stand that people like SM more than MO. So he has to try to make his website more like this one. :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

isnt he embarrassed or ashamed??? i mean....im embarrassed and ashamed for him! lol. i wonder if he'll let anyone private message......which i highly doubt because everyone will know about SM and come here.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Gosh this guy is really messed up!







I didn't know it was that bad over there.


----------



## terrig (Jun 7, 2004)

I have 2 Maltese - Roscoe & Lexie. They are just like children! They are 1 yr old.

I'm also glad I found this site. To me on MO, it seemed like they really liked to post topics that would instigate cruel reply posts. Like I saw earlier, some people can be rude. Don't judge someone just by the little post they write. If they posted, they need help not criticism! Oh well, sorry I got off on that. 
However, I have seen one thing that bothered me on this site. In the photo gallery, I noticed some cruel comments on the pictures. I noticed because it was dealing with tearstains. My Lexie has tear stains really bad, but it doesn't affect my love for her at all! She is still precious to me. My Roscoe has hardly any and they are brother/sister from the same litter..... If you can't say something nice - just don't say anything.
Anyway, glad to be here!!!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper has a little bit of tearstaining too, but it makes no difference in the amount that I love him!



> If you can't say something nice - just don't say anything[/B]


I totally agree!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome Terrig, Roscoe & Lexie! You will find this a friendly place where you can share real life information about our pups (and other things :>)

I agree that if you don't have something nice to say regarding a picture keep it to yourself and don't look at the picture. I think you will notice that when a not-so-nice comment is left it is usually "corrected" by another poster who is also offended by cruel comments. 

Tiki has tear stain problems off and on, sometimes it is because I don't take the time to wash his beautiful little face for a few days and sometimes it is because he loves to roll in worms and snails. This is such a common problem with the breed, one of few, that it doesn't bother me at all.... nothing can take away the joy this little guy brings to me and my family!

I am looking forward to hearing about Roscoe and Lexie!

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 13 2004, 12:03 PM
> *As far as MO and their posting topics to pick fights--I know exactly what you mean. It seems like lately that is all they do! Seems to me that is a sure way to run off your posters! h34r:*


 Good grief..this kid that posted today on MO made a huge mistake...if you go in there , read the topic "impulse buy" or something likethat. They are ripping him a new one. It is not him who needs it, but his mother. But still. Some are being very BLUNT! Poor kid. He seems to be taking it in stride. He would do better over here though, for sure. Wish I could tell him!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man I saw the posts to that poor kid.. I feel so sorry for him. It seems like he just wants to do the right thing by the puppy but they aren't giving him an inch nor are they listening to him at all. I would have already said, to heck with you people, thanks for nothing. Yikes, there are some scary mean people over there.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

i tried to give him a friendlier reply-but some of his thoughts were scary....like the option of his parents not letting the puppy stay inside b/c of potty training.  Ummm, duh, that is not really an option, ESPECIALLY in California...anyway, his mom is the one that should be being blasted.







I kinda tried to hint to the other posters that I am sure he had gotten the point about the poor impulse decision making (that his mother did)-and really we should just stick to the advice. Of course, had to make sure I worded it carefully, or my post wouldn't go up, or I would be banned, or something. Anyway, I feel for the kid, and the pup. I wish people would have been kinder to him.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

I read that thread and I think its a hoax.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I replied to it and it seemed wierd, but I didn't think of a host. I saw he had been restricted/banned so maybe it was a hoax.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Speaking of MO...I am so frustrated! This person asked me on a thread where I found my breeder since we both live in California. I tried TWICE to say that I found her in Phelan ( I didn't say the breeders name or anything) and said that it is worth the effort, don't give up, blah blah blah.
Anyway, I got rejected both times. They are so ridiculous. My response said NOTHING that went against their "rules and regulations." I really think that thye play favorites as to who gets their post up.
ARGH.
Just venting.
At least we have a place to talk freely here. I wish I could talk to that person on this site because I know I would have greatly appreciated some direction when looking for a breeder. Too bad we can't tell everyone on MO about spoiledmaltese!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i totally know what you mean. i dont remember peoples names anymore---but there were a few that seemed really cool on MO that'd be great to talk on here, you know?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoveMaltese6820_@Jun 29 2004, 11:54 AM
> *Gosh this guy is really messed up!
> 
> 
> ...


 Trust me, I just came from there last week to this site, and it was getting BAD. I just didn't want to read rude replys to poster's anymore. So, I started searching and luckily found this site.
I did notice a few of the rude replys that both Jay and Bev had made to posters had been taken off. <_< 
As I said in an earlier post...they make the rules, but THEY sure don't follow them when it comes to being polite and accepting the fact that everyone has a right to their own opinion. 
I'm sure the site started out as a fun and educational site for Maltese owner's. 
I truly believe if they don't enjoy the site anymore, and if they don't consider it fun, then they should just shut it down. After all, who wants to write questions on a site where they are afraid they will get 'lambasted' if they were to question the reply from 'The Big Daddy Rabbit'.








Enough about MO from me on this site. I intend to "Build a Bridge and get over it" as my hubby says. :lol: 
Moving right along........................................


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I look for me to be 'restricted/banned' any day now.  
By the way, how does Mr. Bianco get on this site to read the posts? 
He has to 'log in'...wonder what name he uses?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think the reason bev and jay are being so stupid and rude is because they know that their site is going to be shut down soon.







yay!! everyone is going to find SM...and everyone is going to perfer this site to MO. 

jay signed on as "dancingwithjoe" and made stupid remarks. stuff that didnt make sense. it looks like joe (the site owner for SM) kicked him off. 

and from what i see what other people are saying....jay writes joe emails and says mean things.

Maltese Only profile


BUT, i never see them online. im sure they have another name and sign on here. but i dont know if you have to sign on to read. i noticed that you have to sign on to just look at the MO site. lol. they're desperate.


----------

